# Smok TF-RTA



## moonunit (15/4/16)

Hi Vapers 

Didn't see a thread for the Smok TF-RTA so thought I would start one. Got one with the G4 deck the other day. Stock coils are performing brilliantly and can take plenty power. The Smok top fill system works like a dream

Looking forward to see what other decks will be released.






















Please post your builds and findings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

My goodness @moonunit - is that a stock coil!!!


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (18/4/16)

This Quad coil setup + the RX200 in 250W mode = Super Hott


----------



## AlphaDog (18/4/16)

moonunit said:


> Hi Vapers
> 
> Didn't see a thread for the Smok TF-RTA so thought I would start one. Got one with the G4 deck the other day. Stock coils are performing brilliantly and can take plenty power. The Smok top fill system works like a dream
> 
> ...


Nice! How's the vape? Which other tanks do you have - and how does this compare?


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/4/16)

Jip you get stock clapton coils with the g4 and g2 deck☺ was checking the vid out now by mikevapes review. Looks nice. Stock g4 is 2mm coil. What i dont like is when you go bigger coil size the spacing for wick gets bit crammed. Dont know if i like that. But the fact that you can swop between g2 and g4 decks is a neet idee. Yes got bice juice flow holes but its clicky not slide. So it other open or closed....nah dont like that. Build quality looks very tidy and neet. Dont know think it will come down to what kinda rta you like


----------



## moonunit (18/4/16)

@Silver it is the stock coils that came prebuilt on the deck. Very decent quality coils, about 2.5 I/D.

@AlphaDog she vapes like a beaut, just needs lots of power, vape at 70w but I have chain vaped at 100w to see if I could get a dry hit. Deck is very forgiving in terms of wicking. Wicked tight and it was fine, wicked it loose and still fine.

Looking at putting in Claptons staged with 24 or 26 G stainless to help with ramp up at lower watts to save on battery. 

You will need a dual battery mod for this at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (18/4/16)

moonunit said:


> @Silver it is the stock coils that came prebuilt on the deck. Very decent quality coils, about 2.5 I/D.
> 
> @AlphaDog she vapes like a beaut, just needs lots of power, vape at 70w but I have chain vaped at 100w to see if I could get a dry hit. Deck is very forgiving in terms of wicking. Wicked tight and it was fine, wicked it loose and still fine.
> 
> ...


This thing must drink juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/4/16)

Tf v4 sucks juice. I think this one might to. Very similar design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (18/4/16)

Compared to all the new tanks, (ie griffin, gemini, supreme etc) the tfv4 mini with clapton deck sips juice. The rest is like you never had juice to begin with. I have the Smok Tf-RTA with the G2 deck. Easy to build and wick (Just like the Griffin/Gemini) Juice flow control works awesomely. It does slide @MoneymanVape, so you can set it however open you want Not to loose and not to tight. It stops on fully open and fully closed, so does not turn for days and days. Flavour is as good as the Griffin, if not better (Have not tried the Gemini). Build quality is top notch. Airflow delivery is buttery smooth. At the moment it is my go too and I rate it higher than the Mizer Supreme (have that one aswell, also great by the way). Currently running dual 3mm spaced Claptons coming in at 0.44Ω pushing 55-60W (depending on juice in the tank). No leaking, no dry hits. Just yum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (18/4/16)

MorneW said:


> Compared to all the new tanks, (ie griffin, gemini, supreme etc) the tfv4 mini with clapton deck sips juice. The rest is like you never had juice to begin with. I have the Smok Tf-RTA with the G2 deck. Easy to build and wick (Just like the Griffin/Gemini) Juice flow control works awesomely. It does slide @MoneymanVape, so you can set it however open you want Not to loose and not to tight. It stops on fully open and fully closed, so does not turn for days and days. Flavour is as good as the Griffin, if not better (Have not tried the Gemini). Build quality is top notch. Airflow delivery is buttery smooth. At the moment it is my go too and I rate it higher than the Mizer Supreme (have that one aswell, also great by the way). Currently running dual 3mm spaced Claptons coming in at 0.44Ω pushing 55-60W (depending on juice in the tank). No leaking, no dry hits. Just yum.



The TFv4 with the R2 RBA deck is fairly decent on juice. It's heavier than what most are used to, but then again I just remind myself that no one buying a Ferrari expects it to be light on fuel...
It's those beastly 4, 6 and 8 coil monsters that are the thirst
y buggers.
With the Quad coil I can finish a tank in under 15min. EDIT: under 10 if I put some effort into it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (18/4/16)

Greyz said:


> The TFv4 with the R2 RBA deck is fairly decent on juice. It's heavier than what most are used to, but then again I just remind myself that no one buying a Ferrari expects it to be light on fuel...
> It's those beastly 4, 6 and 8 coil monsters that are the thirst
> y buggers.
> With the Quad coil I can finish a tank in under 15min. EDIT: under 10 if I put some effort into it


Yeah those coils are very hungry. I never used them. My point was more of a warning. If you think the TFV4 is hungry then don't bother with the others unless you are happy to go though juice at an alarming pace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (18/4/16)

MorneW said:


> Yeah those coils are very hungry. I never used them. My point was more of a warning. If you think the TFV4 is hungry then don't bother with the others unless you are happy to go though juice at an alarming pace.



I still have my original quad coil and triple coil. Tried them but once I got the R1 then R2 I never looked back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Tf v4 sucks juice. I think this one might to. Very similar design.


EVERYTHINH sucks juice nowadays. Griffin, TFV4, Gemini, Moradin etc etc... THIRSTY.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaélyn (20/4/16)

Hey guys 
I have a smok x cube 2 and running it with the tfv4 the single coil rba 
I just want to know where can I purchase the R1 and R2 


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaélyn (20/4/16)

Also you guys should check the smok website 
awesome stuff on the way



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (20/4/16)

I saw, must try.


----------



## Dubz (20/4/16)

Kaélyn said:


> Hey guys
> I have a smok x cube 2 and running it with the tfv4 the single coil rba
> I just want to know where can I purchase the R1 and R2
> 
> ...


http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/coils-the-part-that-provides-the-heat?page=1


----------



## Kaélyn (20/4/16)

I'm having trouble with which one to chose 
The dual coil rba 
Or the Clapton rba 

Any advice guys ? 
Much appreciated


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (20/4/16)

Kaélyn said:


> I'm having trouble with which one to chose
> The dual coil rba
> Or the Clapton rba
> 
> ...


For which tank, The TFV4 mini or The TFV4 Full size tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaélyn (20/4/16)

The full size tank

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (20/4/16)

Kaélyn said:


> The full size tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



get both. RCA deck is easy. both are awesome.


----------



## vaporbud77 (20/4/16)

Yeah I agree @Morne. I had both the single coil and dual coil decks. Got the RCA about a month ago and have been surprised how good it is.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaélyn (20/4/16)

Thanks guys ! 
Also why are there 4 posts on the rca? 


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaélyn (20/4/16)

I mean 4 screws 
Is that for dual coils ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77 (20/4/16)

I believe it is for dual coils, although I've never done it myself. I've been impressed by how well it wicks even when you use too much cotton

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (20/4/16)

Depends on whether you wrap clockwise or anti plus cool place to store spare screws

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (21/4/16)

Was very keen on getting this RTA at the end of the month but now, I think I'm going to give it a miss and rather go for the RDTA.


----------



## MorneW (21/4/16)

@Cave Johnson Get both, you know you want to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (21/4/16)

MorneW said:


> @Cave Johnson Get both, you know you want to.



I do, but my bank balance doesn't take well to that kind of abuse

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## moonunit (28/4/16)

Pulled out original Smok coils and stuck in some 6/7 wrap claptons















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MorneW (28/4/16)

DAMN, talk about tight. How she vape @moonunit


----------



## Greyz (29/4/16)

If you interested in the Smok RDTA I found it for a steal. PM me if you want a link  my orders placed 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (29/4/16)

MorneW said:


> DAMN, talk about tight. How she vape @moonunit



Was an absolute bugger to get the coils wicked, but run it up to 90w and chain vaped trying to get a dry hit, stayed moist the whole time, the Vape was hot though. 

Decided to pull the claptons out as they were chowing juice at an alarming rate. Put in 26g SS 2.4mm I/D coils, far easier to wick and ramp up is very quick at 70w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

